# JoseMartinLopez does not own any knives



## josemartinlopez

Mods said to put this here so let me try this...


----------



## Moooza

Saji right? Show us the handles please


----------



## tchan001

We've always known of your previous knives with the sharpie edge. Why would we say you don't own any knives.


----------



## FishmanDE

Can someone let me in on the joke with this guy? I want the same clout


----------



## tchan001

Start buying up all the expensive knives you see on BST and show off as a Crazy Rich Asian.


----------



## FishmanDE

tchan001 said:


> Start buying up all the expensive knives you see on BST and show off as a Crazy Rich Asian.



Who cares? If the guy wants to buy all the knives, let em. I don't understand the fascination.


----------



## tchan001

He also asks many questions but in the past has not shared much details about his own collection within KKF.


----------



## FishmanDE

Also, pretty sure hes not asian? based on the handle name only


----------



## FishmanDE

tchan001 said:


> He also asks many questions but in the past has not shared much details about his own collection within KKF.



I reiterate, who cares? Asking questions is a crime now? I need to prove anything to ask or insert opinions?


----------



## FishmanDE

Is it weird, yea. But I dont think this merits this much conversation over it.


----------



## BillHanna

I have a woman at work who will ask you 47283 questions about your life. The second you ask about HER life, she shuts it down. Give and take is nice. Take and take is not.


----------



## FishmanDE

BillHanna said:


> I have a woman at work who will ask you 47283 questions about your life. The second you ask about HER life, she shuts it down. Give and take is nice. Take and take is not.



What does that even mean? This is all flabbergasting to me. No one here has ever asked me **** about my life. Why the fascination with this guy? He's overly curious, so what. As long as he's not asking for your home address, whats the harm?


----------



## daveb

FishmanDE said:


> Is it weird, yea. But I dont think this merits this much conversation over it.



So you're posting about folks posting too much?


----------



## FishmanDE

I'm sure the man has a nice collection of some undetermined size. If this was really a problem, Mods would've kicked him off a while ago.


----------



## BillHanna

It means when someone engages you in a conversation, there’s usually a back and forth. It’s weird and annoying to have your question answered with another question.

Or just use the search function and read it all yourself.


----------



## FishmanDE

daveb said:


> So you're posting about folks posting too much?



What kind of admin stirs the pot? I'll shut up, but I just think it's weird I've seen so many posts about this lately


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

FishmanDE said:


> What kind of admin stirs the pot? I'll shut up, but I just think it's weird I've seen so many posts about this lately


You are overthinking this, and admittingly have no idea about the OP. It's best to just nod your head, and move on. 

Also, there is no issues with asking questions, that was not the point of the prior remarks. As stated clearly, there has been no return dialogue by the OP, hence the latter statements.


----------



## IsoJ

Good start Jose . Now single bevels are the way to go, just a hint


----------



## M1k3

How do they cut?


----------



## josemartinlopez

IsoJ said:


> Good start Jose . Now single bevels are the way to go, just a hint


----------



## josemartinlopez

Not mine, but Kitchin Tools Singapore put up a nice pop-up store display...


----------



## M1k3

josemartinlopez said:


> Not mine, but Kitchin Tools Singapore put up a nice pop-up store display...
> 
> View attachment 96961


I can't read the labels. What knives are these? How did these ones cut?


----------



## juice

Back on ignore, I agree, this trolling is ridiculous.


----------



## daveb

What's a troller without a trollee?

My mouse has a wheel.


----------



## labor of love

josemartinlopez said:


> Not mine, but Kitchin Tools Singapore put up a nice pop-up store display...
> 
> View attachment 96961


Buy that knife in the front. I use it everyday.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Great lighter knife, the favorite of the Singapore Hitohira rep


----------



## labor of love

Pretty sure this is the second time I told you to buy that knife


----------



## josemartinlopez

Lol the Kitchin owner and I had fun comparing our various Y Tanakas


----------



## tchan001

What's the knife? All I can see is the H on the card.


----------



## labor of love

Tanaka Yohei.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I should have asked Mr. Kitchin more in-depth about the difference in cutting between his Y Tanaka Yohei and Y Tanaka Kyuzo.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s good José! I don’t own any knives either. You’re in good company.


----------



## demcav

I don't understand why members play along and even respond to these posts. Don't you think that if you quit he'd stop? What would be the point of continuing to ask questions if you never get an answer? This pattern has been going on long enough that you should know what to expect, right? It surprises me that some play along and then complain.


----------



## soigne_west

Reason I know Jose doesn’t own any knives is cause no one would own 4 mr itou’s.


----------



## Corradobrit1

So all the KKFer's on BST are just playing along with the ruse. I don't get it. Maybe I need to lay some bait......


----------



## spaceconvoy

soigne_west said:


> Reason I know Jose doesn’t own any knives is cause no one would own 4 mr itou’s.


Could be Mr. Ito himself, trying his hand at guerrilla marketing.

But I think this conspiracy runs deeper... his name is an anagram for "normalize jest OP." Wake up sheeple!!


----------



## M1k3

spaceconvoy said:


> Could be Mr. Ito himself, trying his hand at guerrilla marketing.
> 
> But I think this conspiracy runs deeper... his name is an anagram for "normalize jest OP." Wake up sheeple!!


Or maybe a shill paid advertisement for Tower Knives?


----------



## josemartinlopez

soigne_west said:


> Reason I know Jose doesn’t own any knives is cause no one would own 4 mr itou’s.


I don’t own four Itous.


----------



## alterwisser

josemartinlopez said:


> I don’t own four Itous.



admit: you own 14!


----------



## josemartinlopez

Ha no though I wouldn’t mind.


----------



## ecchef

This is brightening up my usually mundane existence.
I will consume a tasty beverage, sit back and quietly observe.


----------



## Qapla'

josemartinlopez said:


> Location: Asia


Your previous location was listed more specifically as Ulaanbaatar. What characterizes the knives of Mongolia, and how would you compare them to the ones you used back in Singapore?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Qapla' said:


> Your previous location was listed more specifically as Ulaanbaatar. What characterizes the knives of Mongolia, and how would you compare them to the ones you used back in Singapore?


The plot thickens


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## tchan001

So JML will start bombarding us with pictures of all his buys and have us play name that tune with him.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Very nice Shuns!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

The first photo and this have the same angle and a post by him stated he didn't own four Itos although there are four in the first photo. This is why I don't even pay that much attention.


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> So JML will start bombarding us with pictures of all his buys and have us play name that tune with him.


And when you ask how well they cut, you get


----------



## Corradobrit1

I have a feeling JML&Sliceandicebaby are related.


----------



## sliceanddicebaby

Corradobrit1 said:


> I have a feeling JML&Sliceandicebaby are related.



Please no.


----------



## RockyBasel

You can’t make this stuff up - I mean Ulaanbataar?
It has to be real, JML could have simply said Cherry Hill, NJ on his profile


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ulaanbataar is the capital of Mongolia if that matters.


----------



## McMan

Corradobrit1 said:


> I have a feeling JML&Sliceandicebaby are related.


Can you be related to yourself?


----------



## labor of love

@sliceanddicebaby welcome to the forum.


----------



## daveb

I used to travel to Cherry Hill frequently. No way that crowd would put up with him.


----------



## alterwisser

daveb said:


> I used to travel to Cherry Hill frequently. No way that crowd would put up with him.



how about downtown Trenton? Or maybe Camden just to take it up a notch?


----------



## McMan




----------



## Twigg

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ulaanbataar is the capital of Mongolia if that matters.


It is now time for


----------



## battlecry501

What is a JML? Is this a JML?


----------



## daveb

The "artificial flavor" kind of resonates....


----------



## tchan001

battlecry501 said:


> View attachment 97585
> 
> What is a JML? Is this a JML?


I will buy this.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> I will buy this.


Vaporware like JML's knives


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> how about downtown Trenton? Or maybe Camden just to take it up a notch?


 Camden, now that is living the good life

used to live in philly


----------



## MarcelNL

or is even the STEW artificial?


----------



## shouse

Weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Southpaw

This is f’ing amazing


----------



## Jville

daveb said:


> I used to travel to Cherry Hill frequently. No way that crowd would put up with him.



Im very familiar with that area used to live a little further down 38 in Mt Laurel.


alterwisser said:


> how about downtown Trenton? Or maybe Camden just to take it up a notch?


I was born in Trenton. You dont want to get caught slipping in Camden


----------



## josemartinlopez

Not a photo of a new knife, but well worth sharing. @Larrin


----------



## Corradobrit1

josemartinlopez said:


> Not a photo of a new knife, but well worth sharing. @Larrin
> 
> View attachment 98309


Is that the Passaround Raquin?


----------



## amithrain

With all the “JML isn’t Asian” stuff out here I’ll just point out that Spanish imperialism in the Philippines means that there are a lot of Jose’s there. JML does say that he lives in Singapore though.


----------



## amithrain

This might be a risky promise, but I’m never putting JML on ignore. His trolling really spices up the forums.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

It's funny, he had the capital of Mongolia in his profile before. Who really knows.


----------



## RockyBasel

amithrain said:


> With all the “JML isn’t Asian” stuff out here I’ll just point out that Spanish imperialism in the Philippines means that there are a lot of Jose’s there. JML does say that he lives in Singapore though.


Very true - and the Spanish converted many of the locals (Muslims, Hindus, etc.) to Catholicism over the course of which many names their children with western names

philippines  is actually named afterthe Spanish king at the time -King Philip

so it’s possible that many children were named anise over the course of the Spanish colonial occupation of the Philippines

this was followed bybthebUS occupation of course, I suspect many Jose’s may have become Joe during this time


----------



## amithrain

Mods should probably move this thing into off topic


----------



## daveb

amithrain said:


> Mods should probably move this thing into off topic



Off Topic doesn't have a bunch of meaningless crap in it. We'll keep this quarantined here.


----------

